# Fax modem not autoanswering



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Working on a SBS2003 server which for some reason, the fax has topped autoanswering. I can call into the fax with my mobile, the monitor doesn't show anything that a call is coming in, but if I manually click on answer, it kicks in ok.

I've tried a hyperterminal session direct to the COM port of the modem and that tells me that device is in use.

Can anyone advise please?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is this phone line shared with anything else like an alarm system or another phone connected to it?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Not that we are aware of. Last successful receipt was last Tuesday, only thing happened since then was the server went down but came up again ok.

Noticed that it doesn't even show as 'ringing' when you call it, but if you click answer it's fine so must be ringing. Guessing therefore it's not answering as it doesn't realise it's ringing.

Might schedule the server for a reboot tonight to see if it comes back, failing that, will try a usb modem in case the modem has gone pop.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is probably the fax software on the server that is the issue and not the modem itself.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Using built in server console and has been working


----------

